# pressure treated wood?



## Stormy Rose (Feb 27, 2015)

I am working on designing my baby Russian's outdoor enclosure for this spring/summer. I plan on going for a simple rectangular box on the side of my shed with a hardware cloth top frame to avoid predators. I haven't officially measured it but it should be about 6' x 3'. 
What type of wood should I use? I want to prevent wood rot and bugs, but I've heard conflicting opinions on using pressure treated wood. Any suggestions? or is PT wood okay for a baby russian?

Any other suggestions for an outdoor enclosure would be much appreciated 
THANKS!


----------



## CourtneyG (Feb 27, 2015)

I have used pt for my outdoor, once I had it built I left it in the rain and sun for a few weeks so all the chemicals washed away before I started to put soil in and plant it.


----------



## Turtlepete (Feb 27, 2015)

I've used pressure-treated wood with every outdoor enclosure I've ever built and never had an issue.


----------



## leigti (Feb 27, 2015)

I also use pressure-treated wood for my outdoor enclosures. No problems. it was outside for about a week before I put the tortoise in it but that was just because the weather was colder. It airs out pretty quickly outside.


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2015)

Ditto for me. Been using it outdoors for lids, walls and support beams for many years. No issues.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 27, 2015)

Are you dead set on wood? I use those grey cinderblocks for my enclosures. Dress them up with some plants on top (edible) they are moveable, modular.


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2015)

Good idea Cap'n! I use a lot of block too. Here is one idea:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...table-but-safe-outdoor-baby-enclosures.30683/


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 27, 2015)

There has been some debate on pressure treated wood before. I have also used it with no issues.


----------



## Loohan (Feb 27, 2015)

The stuff sold these days in the US for above-ground use supposedly has only micronized copper, which is fairly safe.
The stuff sold for in-ground use is probably still the old CCA (copper chromium arsenate) which could leach traces of arsenic. I think it even off-gasses some under some conditions.
Treated wood is sometimes stacked at the factory on pallets without drying first. If it is wet when you get it, do not handle with bare hands until it is dry.


----------

